# Exaust



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

How big of a cat back exaust should i go with on a 84' 300zx non-turbo for the most power?


----------



## str8wick3d (Oct 28, 2005)

IF your not using a turbo, 2.5inches should be big enough for a good flow. I wouldnt go all the way up to 3inches though.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

A 2.5in system is what I would recommend. Certified Muffler makes a very good exhaust system. I would also recommend getting headers. 


http://www.certifiedmuffler.com/


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

3" isn't that far removed from 2.5". Still, at this point, with no other mods, I'd recommend the cat be replaced (with a test pipe or a bigger cat) and a better muffler installed. That'll get you just as much gain as a catback, on a nonturbo. The cat is the biggest restriction.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

get a 2.5 system, it is the equilibrium for an NA. Headers are a good idea if you're determined to keep it NA and just want another couple HP and a slightly better sound.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

thanks everyone ill go 2 1/2 then


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

who make headers for it?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

www.amzperformance.com sells them I believe.

www.zcarparts.com


----------

